# Fishing Report -- Port St. Joe



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Sep 11, 2015)

We plan to fish PSJ during the first week of October.  I realize that a lot can change in the next 3 weeks but I was wondering if anyone could give me a current fishing report for the bay?  Info on any and all species would be appreciated.  

Thanks....!


----------



## fairweather (Sep 12, 2015)

I fished the bay over the Labor Day weekend and into the first couple of days of this week. As you noted, conditions will change dramatically in October.

I fished the flats over on the State Park side out of my yak. I caught more short trout than I could count. Dozens and dozens of them over about a three or four mile stretch. I know if you catch one short, you may as well move on, but I couldn't get out of them. Great fun, but no keepers. The bay was just shaking with bait. This was probably an occasion where I wish I had a power boat. That's a rarity.

Early in the morning, the red bite was hot, near shore in about 12" to 18" of water. Look for the marsh and reeds rather than the sandy shoreline and fish close. It turned off by about 10:00 in the morning. I got some really nice slot reds.

I also got some really big blues, some ladyfish, of course, and all of the cats you could ever want.


----------



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Sep 12, 2015)

*Port St. Joe Report*

Thanks so much for your report Fairweather!!  That was clear and most helpful.  I know exactly what you are saying and the areas you are referring to.  And it sounds very encouraging.  

Also glad that you did so well..... Congrats!


----------



## bany (Sep 14, 2015)

thanks Fairweather, I am heading down Saturday for a week. I guess you used the usual bait suspects? hope I post a similar report!


----------



## fairweather (Sep 14, 2015)

Yes, I fished with DOA jerk shad on a jig head (one of my favorites), Gulp shrimp under a cork, and Savage shrimp. I only fish artificials, but I'm sure natural bait would do the job. I think I got a Blue or two on a gold spoon, but no trout or reds on that.

The great thing about the jerk shad on the jig head is that I've never caught a catfish on one!


----------



## RudySmith (Sep 19, 2015)

Half Hitch is pretty good about keeping their fishing report updated. Depending on who's working on a given day, some of the people that work there are very knowledgeable.  Here's a link to their report:

https://www.halfhitch.com/stores/port-st-joe/fishing-reports


----------



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Sep 19, 2015)

*Half Hitch Report*

RudySmith,

Thanks for the link to Half Hitch!  That's also a great source.


----------



## 95g atl (Sep 20, 2015)

subscribed....!
I plan on going down to Port St Joe this fall for some fishing on the canals.
Haven't fished salt water since I was a kid back on the west coast.  Eager to learn the gulf.


----------

